# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Περιμένοντας το πάρροτλετ

## Ηλίας

Είμαι στην αναμονή μαζί με την κοπέλα μου, περιμένοντας το μικρούλι μας και είπα να εκμεταλευτώ το χρόνο που δεν τον έχουμε ακόμα. Έτσι διάλεξα ένα όμορφο κλαδάκι...[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Στη συνέχεια με απλά εργαλεία και λίγη υπομονή το πρότζεκτ σταντ εξελισσόταν...[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Ήθελε καθάρισμα ο κορμός γιατί είχε σκόνες και βρύα...[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Με ένα ρετάλι από γνωστό πολυκατάστημα, τρεις γωνίες, λίγες ξυλόβιδες και τέσσερα ροδάκια έγινε αυτό.... Το σχοινί είναι καννάβινο και είπα να το βάλω να κρύψω τις γωνίες που είναι μεταλλικές... Τώρα συνεχίζω, μαζί με την κοπέλα μου, να φτιάχνω παιχνιδάκια για τον μικρό!


[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Είναι η πρώτη μου κατασκευή και όλες οι προτάσεις-διορθώσεις είναι καλοδεχούμενες!

----------


## skrekas

Πολυ ωραιο μπραβο ηλια, σιγουρα θα το χαρει το μικρο σου. Ξεκινας καλα παντως με το χομπυ....συνεχισε ετσι.

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραιο το σταντ Ηλια, με τι υλικα το καθαρισες? τι ειδος ξυλο ειναι? μερικα ξυλα ειναι τοξικα!! σου παραθετω ενα αρθρο 
για το Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή? με το καλο να δεχτειτε το μικρο σας!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπραβο βρε Ηλια!
Φαινεται οτι θα εισαι ενας υπευθυνος και καλα οργανωμενος ιδιοκτητης Parrotlet!
Χαιρομαι πολυ γι' αυτο!

Αντε,τωρα περιμενουμε το μικρο γλυκουλι τερατακι!Μολις φτασει,ξερεις αμεσως το συστυνεις σε ευτην την ενοτητα για να το θαυμασουμε!  :Happy: 

   Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας


Καλη συνεχεια με το φτιαξυμο των παιχνιδιων!
Μπορεις να χρησιμποιησεις πολλα ΑΣΦΑΛΟΙ υλικα!

*Τα σκανδαλιάρικα χειροποίητα παιχνίδια**Χειροποίητα Παιχνιδάκια Αttempt #1**Παιχνίδι Budgie και άλλων μικρών παπαγάλων*

----------


## Athina

Ηλία πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο!Λείπει βέβαια ο ιδιοκτήτης και τα παιχνίδια άλλα φαντάζομαι πως θα γίνει στο τέλος!  :winky:

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο ηλια!πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη!συγχαρητηρια!καλ  η συνεχεια...φαινεται να μπηκες δυναμικα στο χομπυ!
υ.γ το ξυλο απο τι δεντρο ειναι;;;γιατι εμενα μου φαινεται απο ροδακινια η οποια ειναι τοξικη!!!!προσεξε το λιγο!!διαβασε το σχετικο αρθρο με τα κλαδια που εβαλε ο φιλος δημητρης πιο πανω!!

----------


## COMASCO

ακυρο!ροδακινια δεν ειναι με τιποτα...!!ετσι φαινεται δηλαδη!!λαθος πρωτη γνωμη!

----------


## Ηλίας

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια! Το κλαδί είναι από ελιά. Το καθάρισα αρχικά με νερό και σφουγγάρι, να φύγουν οι σκόνες και τα βρύα, και μετά με ξύδι και σόδα και ξέπλυμα με καυτό νερό. Το αφήνω τώρα και έξω να το βαράει ο ήλιος... Να κάνω και κάτι άλλο;

----------


## lagreco69

> Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια! Το κλαδί είναι από ελιά. Το καθάρισα αρχικά με νερό και σφουγγάρι, να φύγουν οι σκόνες και τα βρύα, και μετά με ξύδι και σόδα και ξέπλυμα με καυτό νερό. Το αφήνω τώρα και έξω να το βαράει ο ήλιος... Να κάνω και κάτι άλλο;


Εαν εισαι σιγουρος!! οτι δεν ειχαν ριξει χημικα ποτε στο δεντρο Ηλια, ειναι ενταξει με την επεξεργασια που του εκανες.

----------


## Ηλίας

Τα έχω απέναντί μου τα δέντρα εδώ και 5 χρόνια. Δεν έχω δει κάποιον ποτέ να ραντίζει. Άσε που η πρόσβαση ακόμα και με τα πόδια είναι δύσκολη. Δε βλέπεις στην πρώτη φωτό; Κομάντο ντύθηκα για να μπώ...

----------


## lagreco69

χα χα χα!! ναι σε ειδα Ηλια, με το καλο!! τωρα να παρετε και το μικρο σας!!!

----------

